# Smokehouse circa 1817



## ReLearning2Live (Aug 3, 2012)

I know it's rare, but just in case anyone happens to have an old smokehouse (or brick/stone building that can be re-purposed as one) on their property - we are in the process of learning how to use it. 
We also are learning a ton about how to best preserve meat and about smoking for flavor versus preservation, in general. 
Anyone else happen to have gone on a similar journey? Maybe we can compare notes on here to help share the knowledge?

Here is our blog post about our journey (with pics!) so far; we will be posting more again in the fall when we get a hog to slaughter or the husband gets a deer. 
Stop to Smell the Roses...This Life is Sweet: The Smokehouse - Old Schoolin' It!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

DH and I have been wanting to build a smokehouse. I like yours. I'm going to have DH check it out.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

What a neat find! Lucky you. It's great the property sold to someone who wants to use the smokehouse for what it was intended for. 
I'll be following your updates  Might build me one someday...


----------



## Jeepgirl86 (May 18, 2012)

We don't have a smokehouse, DH's family had one when he was growing up though, we use an el cheapo one that gives us great results with chicken and pork. It'd be great to have a nice sized smokehouse for doing hams and such. We tried smoking venison once, didn't turn out very well IMO. I believe it is because it doesn't have enough fat to break down and redistribute thru the muscle strands.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

You are so lucky to have that and thanks for the link . A nearby farm has a similar smoke house set up and he said I could use it as I want to try it before I build my own. I am very interested in cold smoke preservation although I have used a bullet smoker for flavor enhancing . It will be interesting to follow your journey .
You can get some info from Colonial Williamsburg, they have many standing smokehouses


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

There was one on the farm where I grew up. It had a fireplace but no chimney. Dirt floor. Had a few vent holes near the top on 2 sides. Grandma and Grandpa never smoked any meat in it. It was used for garden supply storage.

I wish I had pictures of it before Grandpa modified it so the tiller would fit inside. He said the previous owner had used it often for smoking meat and cheese.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

That is so cool!!! A traditional smokehouse!!! I have always been interested old smokehouses since reading about it from Laura Ingalls and from living in NC.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Actual smoking is cold smoking, less then 120-150 degrees.
Closer to 80-100 degrees.
Well your not hitting BBQ temps, your close. 

I don't think you want to use green wood. 
Better to use dry stuff that you soak for a few days.
I found using green imparts a bitter flavor.

you also want to watch how much smoke your generating. 
creosote tastes icky.

The whole idea is slight draw, low temp.

the whole piece looses some moisture,but mostly the smoke and that drying creates a "bark", sealing the goodies inside, 
mostly though a lot of moisture is removed through the brineing process.
the lower moisture,sodium,and smoke all lend not only to preservation but flavor. 

heavy smoke,short time in the smoker, flavor
slight smoke longer time , preservation.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

its my understanding smoke is flavor brine or salt is preserving. you salt based on size of piece of meat and allow enough time for the salt to penerate. then place in a cool place to allow the salt to equalize in the piece. once equalized you smoke for flavor. smoke for a smoke house can be piped in or built on a dirt floor within smoke house but should be cool smoke. smoldering fire rather than blaze.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

We had a smokehouse growing up, hams and bacon mostly. I have always had a smokehouse. I smoke anything and everything, a lot to preserve meats, eggs, cheeses, even nuts. Mine is like the diagram in your blog, fire outside, smoke piped in. There was a tile company that made tile products from red clay for tiling land, building blocks, bricks and silos. The building is block and the smoke tube is round 6" tiles, firebox is brick. Some great food from raccoons, elk, fish, beef, venison and pork. Bacon, sausages and hams will keep all winter hanging in the springhouse....James


----------

